# Blenny Identification



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi!

I was wondering if someone could help ID this blenny for me. I have a larger picture if needed. 

http://home.ptd.net/~jedv/blenny.jpg

He is a recent purchase from the LFS who had him labeled as an Algae Blenny. I don't think this is correct...I did some research and my guess would be Istiblennius interruptus. 

Thanks!

Jed


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Looks like a diamond goby to me.


----------



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

Damon said:


> Looks like a diamond goby to me.


Hmm...I'm pretty sure its a type of blenny, but I might be wrong. He hasn't done any sand sifting yet like a diamond goby...

Jed


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I may not know alot about SW, but I am 99.9%positive that that's not a goby...it's deff. a blenny


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

It is a blenny. I'm fairly certain it is in genus istiblennius, but I am still searching...

Edit:

Closest I can find is istiblennius chrysospilos, but I'm still not convinced that is what it is because the markings on the face differ form your blenny.


----------



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

Scuba Kid said:


> It is a blenny. I'm fairly certain it is in genus istiblennius, but I am still searching...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Closest I can find is istiblennius chrysospilos, but I'm still not convinced that is what it is because the markings on the face differ form your blenny.


Yeah I looked through fishbase under Istiblennius, but the interruptus was the closest one I could find with lines like that on the head.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He's a little cutie, whatever he turns out to be.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

TheOldSalt said:


> He's a little cutie, whatever he turns out to be.


he definitely is! good find, OP.


----------



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

trashion said:


> he definitely is! good find, OP.



Thanks...I just wish I knew what species he is, or if I'm even in the right genus.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

definatly a blenny... the "eye lashes" are a dead give away. and the little lips.


----------



## PowerJuice (Mar 21, 2008)

looks to me like a lawnmower blenny 

edit sorry for bringing this back up


----------



## darkjedv (Aug 22, 2007)

PowerJuice said:


> looks to me like a lawnmower blenny
> 
> edit sorry for bringing this back up


no problem...I figured out that it is a blenniella interrupta or a dashed-line blenny. On a side note, he's twice the size of that picture.

Thanks


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Jesus thats huge, the pic is like 6 inches on my comp, so you got like a 12 inch blenny?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

it4lian said:


> Jesus thats huge, the pic is like 6 inches on my comp, so you got like a 12 inch blenny?


he's definitely not 6 inches in that picture...


----------

